# Thoughts on opiliones becoming more popular in the hobby?



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Feb 23, 2018)

I have heard a few cases where people have kept WC opiliones and I know a website that sells vonones ornata. Most people have great experiences with opiliones as children, arachnophobes or not. So why are they not more common in the hobby. I would like to see a wide variety of opiliones in expos and online stores. I have only seen vonones ornata for sale. I think they would be a perfect pet for arachnid keepers like me. The care is very simple and they are harmless. I don't think I have ever met someone who is actually terrified of them. There are a few that look a bit scary such as pachyloidellus goliath. Pachyloidellus goliath would be a great addition to the hobby in my opinion. I also heard they are easy to breed. I have three opiliones that are thriving. In a few weeks I am going to go to a place that I know that I can find V. ornata.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 23, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I have heard a few cases where people have kept WC opiliones and I know a website that sells vonones ornata. Most people have great experiences with opiliones as children, arachnophobes or not. So why are they not more common in the hobby. I would like to see a wide variety of opiliones in expos and online stores. I have only seen vonones ornata for sale. I think they would be a perfect pet for arachnid keepers like me. The care is very simple and they are harmless. I don't think I have ever met someone who is actually terrified of them. There are a few that look a bit scary such as pachyloidellus goliath. Pachyloidellus goliath would be a great addition to the hobby in my opinion. I also heard they are easy to breed. I have three opiliones that are thriving. In a few weeks I am going to go to a place that I know that I can find V. ornata.


In my opinion I don't think it would be very easy to keep them seeing that at day they hang out in clusters and haveing only one or two would keep them from feeling comfortable in captivity but that's just my take on it


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Feb 24, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> In my opinion I don't think it would be very easy to keep them seeing that at day they hang out in clusters and haveing only one or two would keep them from feeling comfortable in captivity but that's just my take on it


A lot of people in the hobby are already used to keeping large numbers of inverts. So keeping 5 or more opiliones wouldn't be that different in my opinion. Just think about isopods and roaches, people keep hundreds sometimes thousands of them. Plus, having multiple just makes things more interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 26, 2018)

heres my reasons for not keeping them

i dont want to keep like five of them

it seems like they need alot of space that i cant provide

and there too fast and agile so keeping them in would be wayyy too hard

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Feb 26, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> heres my reasons for not keeping them
> 
> i dont want to keep like five of them
> 
> ...


From my experience so far they seem really simple. Most cannot climb glass, so their speed shouldn't be an issue unless you want to handle them. Which you don't handle other arachnids do you? (Except for jumpers.) I don't think space is an issue either. I have my three in a small Kritter Keeper. I love having communal species so they are perfect for me.


----------



## draconisj4 (Feb 26, 2018)

I got 2 Vonones ornata a few months ago. I'm guessing I now have about 20 because they had babies,lol.  not really sure how many because they hide in the moss and leaves in their enclosure. I have them in a kritter keeper with a modified top because the babies when they were tiny had no problem climbing the sides, but now that they are grown they don't climb, just hang out under their cork bark and in the moss on top. Really easy to keep and very interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## coniontises (Feb 26, 2018)

I think the problem with opiliones is that they are too obscure, period. 

There are a large number of tenebrionids in existence, and many have fancy shapes and textures. Furthermore, adults are usually very easy to keep. But what do you see being sold? Tenebrio/Zophobas, which are predator food, Eleodes/Asbolus/Cryptoglossa, which make good pets, and maybe the occasional oddity like Bolitotherus being offered in a dusty corner of Beetleforum. If you wanted the other types, you’d probably have to catch them yourself.

Same problem with carabids, opiliones, colorful heteropterans, and so on...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 26, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> From my experience so far they seem really simple. Most cannot climb glass, so their speed shouldn't be an issue unless you want to handle them. Which you don't handle other arachnids do you? (Except for jumpers.) I don't think space is an issue either. I have my three in a small Kritter Keeper. I love having communal species so they are perfect for me.


Hhhmmmm well in that case I might have to catch some


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Feb 27, 2018)

I can't wait until I get the chance to get some vonones ornata. I missed out last summer, Hopefully they will still be in the same area.


----------



## dord (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm interested in harvestmen as well... It's shocking how obscure they are, being communal, easy to breed, and accepting a wide range of food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 3, 2018)

Add me to the list of those intrigued by these guys! I am getting Vonones late March, and have been searching high and low for Metagyndes Innata (coolest Opiliones in my opinion) I will pay good money if anyone finds them. Other than that, there are a few other interesting looking species that occasionally enter the hobby/U.S.


----------



## dord (Mar 3, 2018)

Dunno if these are or have ever been in the hobby but some other interesting harvestmen are Mitogoniella spp. and Metagryne bicolumnata... I've seen pics of harvestmen with huge clawed chelicerae and this very attractive species I can't identify in this video:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Durchschlag (Mar 5, 2018)

I think that's _Odiellus spinosus_.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 5, 2018)

One of my four harvestmen finally molted! I think I have Odiellus Pictus btw. I'm still excited about getting a V. ornata colony soon. When I first got into this hobby I had no idea how to care for them, so I never tried to keep them. After doing a lot of searching to find the little information I got, I decided to keep some. Now the have become one of my favorites. For some reason I prefer the "underappreciated" arachnids. I wish there were more about care for these guys as well for the people who do want to keep them. If you know any thing about opilione care, you should add to this thread. I think they like to hang when they molt, because the molt I found was upside down on a twig I had in the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dord (Mar 5, 2018)

Durchschlag said:


> I think that's _Odiellus spinosus_.


Yeah, that pattern looks very similar. I wonder where the blue coloration comes from though, the lighting? Food?


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 10, 2018)

here are some pictures of each one of my current opiliones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 10, 2018)

Here are a few opiliones that I would love to have and see within the hobby.






























I think these would be amazing additions to the invert hobby. How can you look at these and not find a single one you want to add to your collection. Even without the fascinating shapes and colors, they are still very fascinating. Watching them move around their enclosure is really cool, and seeing them group together is also really cool. Some of these are pretty much tribal masks with legs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

I love these guys I keep any I can find but I am on the lookout for v.ornata I think a massive communal would be amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dord (Mar 12, 2018)

The wolf said:


> I love these guys I keep any I can find but I am on the lookout for v.ornata I think a massive communal would be amazing


V. ornata are in stock at BIC right now.
EDIT: Oh... you're in the UK, whoops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

dord said:


> V. ornata are in stock at BIC right now.
> EDIT: Oh... you're in the UK, whoops


Why must you torture me so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dord (Mar 12, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> Add me to the list of those intrigued by these guys! I am getting Vonones late March, and have been searching high and low for Metagyndes Innata (coolest Opiliones in my opinion) I will pay good money if anyone finds them. Other than that, there are a few other interesting looking species that occasionally enter the hobby/U.S.


I found a thread with someone who kept Metagyndes innata:


AbraxasComplex said:


> The harvestman mentioned are Metagyndes innata. I imported, raised, and bred them for a bit. Sadly I no longer keep them.
> 
> As for the Stegodyphus spp., I have been trying to find them for years. I wish I had a source.


Soooo... good news, they can be kept in captivity. Bad news, who knows if anyone in North America has them right now or if any can be imported in the near future.



The wolf said:


> Why must you torture me so


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 12, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 12, 2018)

dord said:


> I found a thread with someone who kept Metagyndes innata:
> 
> Soooo... good news, they can be kept in captivity. Bad news, who knows if anyone in North America has them right now or if any can be imported in the near future.


Thanks, I know a few people that had them and were successful at getting babies. Unfortunately they also no longer keep them.


----------



## The wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

I've kept dinocrapalpus which I found really cool as they look like mini clawless Amblypygi I also kept a few odellius pinosus which I have to say are some of the coolest bugs I have ever kept

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lithobius (Mar 12, 2018)

I would love them to get more popular, especially the really exciting South American Laniatores. I'm glad Vonones seem to be getting around, it's a start...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 12, 2018)

I would like to start a breeding project in the future. If possible I would like to export some exotic opiliones and breed them so they could become a nigher part of the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 14, 2018)

dord said:


> I found a thread with someone who kept Metagyndes innata:
> 
> Soooo... good news, they can be kept in captivity. Bad news, who knows if anyone in North America has them right now or if any can be imported in the near future.


Well good news. I have Metagyndes innata and Metagyndes chilensis again. Recently got them in about 2 months ago and we'll see how they do. Also have a big colony of Vonones ornata. Always looking for more species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## dord (Mar 14, 2018)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Well good news. I have Metagyndes innata and Metagyndes chilensis again. Recently got them in about 2 months ago and we'll see how they do. Also have a big colony of Vonones ornata. Always looking for more species.


That's great! I hope your colonies do well and that Metagyndes become an established of a hobby species one day. I think the most intriguing thing about Opiliones is that they're predators that can be kept communally during all stages of life, which makes their obscurity in the hobby even more shocking. Exotic species like these might make Opiliones very popular.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 14, 2018)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Well good news. I have Metagyndes innata and Metagyndes chilensis again. Recently got them in about 2 months ago and we'll see how they do. Also have a big colony of Vonones ornata. Always looking for more species.


That's awesome. I would love to have some of them.


----------



## Wild Wonambi (Mar 16, 2018)

What about Pholcidae?


----------



## dord (Mar 16, 2018)

Wild Wonambi said:


> What about Pholcidae?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I counted over 20 Pholcidae in my basement a couple months ago, can't find any right now but kicking myself for not catching a few. 

Also, they're true spiders and not Opiliones in case you didn't know.


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 16, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I would like to start a breeding project in the future. If possible I would like to export some exotic opiliones and breed them so they could become a nigher part of the hobby.


If you find a source let me know, this is one of my most desirable projects as far as inverts go this year.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

can anyone post a pic of the enclosure you keep them in id like to see how there kept


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> can anyone post a pic of the enclosure you keep them in id like to see how there kept


I'm interested as well.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> I'm interested as well.


lets start a petition to make them show us the enclosures #enclosureexposure


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> lets start a petition to make them show us the enclosures #enclosureexposure


Lol, yes! 
@AbraxasComplex 
#Enclosureexposure
#Wewantenclosures, #Showusyourenclosure


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> Lol, yes!
> @AbraxasComplex
> #Enclosureexposure
> #Wewantenclosures, #Showusyourenclosure


walks out into the streets with a sign that says "we want answers #enclosureexposure"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Mar 16, 2018)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> walks out into the streets with a sign that says "we want answers #enclosureexposure"


okay i googled pictures of opiloine enclosures and i dint find any answers but i did find a pic of someone learning the hard way not to be an idiot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 16, 2018)

I have been told by several others that I have spoken with in regards to keeping Opiliones, that they can be kept in plastic tubs with substrate and plenty of leaf litter and wood for them to hide under.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 16, 2018)

I will post a picture of my enclosure soon.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 16, 2018)

Sorry for the poor camera quality, I took these pictures kinda hastily. The last one is supposed to show the opiliones in their hiding spot but it is hard to see because I couldn't use flash without getting intense glare. I use the bottle cap to put their food in. And the sticks allow them to hang so they can molt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 16, 2018)

I won't have any available until they breed.

But here is my enclosure. Fully planted with lots of tiny springtails for the freshly hatched opiliones. The cork bark is filled with small holes that go to hollow caverns in the soil. Lots of hiding spots. Some I can see as they are against the glass, others are completely dark. I keep track of them at night using a black light since they glow much like scorpions do.

Reactions: Love 2 | Creative 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 16, 2018)

AbraxasComplex said:


> View attachment 269723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've got me beat. I can't do anything as good as yours. What species are you keeping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 17, 2018)

AbraxasComplex said:


> View attachment 269723
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AbraxasComplex said:


> View attachment 269723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for your Innata?


----------



## Mpaul213 (Mar 17, 2018)

AbraxasComplex said:


> View attachment 269723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention.... that is ridiculously nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 17, 2018)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> You've got me beat. I can't do anything as good as yours. What species are you keeping?


In that one I house Metagyndes innata. In another I have Metagyndes chilensis. I also have a big colony of Vonones ornata. 



Mpaul213 said:


> Is this for your Innata?


It is.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 17, 2018)

I just went to Land Between the Lakes in Kentucky today and found a vonones ornata. I only have one at the moment though, I'll have to find more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lithobius (Mar 19, 2018)

@AbraxasComplex That is AMAZING. I hope i can make a terrarium that nice someday.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Mar 19, 2018)

So far, it seems that vonones ornata are more active than my other species.


----------

